# Snails with Crystal Red shrimps?



## thatblokeoverthere (26 Oct 2020)

I am setting up a new tank to house some Crystal Red Caridina shrimps and am wondering about snails to control algae. The shrimps need soft water at a lowish pH, are there any snails who would do ok in the same conditions? I have nerites and ramshorns in with my Neos but they have much harder water 

Sent from my [null] using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (26 Oct 2020)

Hi all, 


thatblokeoverthere said:


> I have nerites and ramshorns in with my Neos but they have much harder water


Red Ramshorn (_Planorbella duryi_) and Tadpole Snails (_Physella acuta_) survive in my tanks at about 4dKH (and are self sustaining  populations), but they never grow very big. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## thatblokeoverthere (27 Oct 2020)

That's good to know, thanks. Do the ramshorns breed any slower in your water?

Sent from my [null] using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1305 (27 Oct 2020)

Hi all, 


thatblokeoverthere said:


> Do the ramshorns breed any slower in your water?


I think they probably do. I used to have a lot more (and bigger) when I was feeding vegetables to the shrimps etc and the water was a bit harder. I seem to have a lot of Tadpole Snails, but I don't know if that is because they have slightly different food sources to the Ramshorns.  

cheers Darrel


----------



## thatblokeoverthere (27 Oct 2020)

Thank God for that! I had one tank get completely overrun by them at one point, I want to avoid that if at all possible.

Sent from my [null] using Tapatalk


----------

